# Tone Curves



## JFew (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd really appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction. I'm trying to find an intuitive tutorial on how to properly adjust the tone curves in Canon's Digital Photo Professional, or a 3-part tone curve in general. The help section (big surprise) of the program wasn't really all that helpful...heh. A video would be fantastic but text isn't totally obsolete...yet. 

Anyway, thanks a bunch in advance!


P.S. if you're just going to tell me to read FAQ or something, please, don't post here. Thanks.


----------



## JFew (Aug 16, 2009)

This post was modified by a moderator and its implication changed around, be it intentional or not. JFew, the original poster, has removed it.


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2009)

The Internet is full of useful information.

I'd bet you could find some nice video tutorials on YouTube were you to look.


----------



## CW Jones (Aug 16, 2009)

aside from that a good recommendation, go to a news stand or grocery store and see if they have "Popular Photography" its a magazine, but right now you can get a full year for like $10-12 which I thought was pretty good. It always seems to be filled with good pointers and how too articles. 

I also kinda like the cameralabs youtube videos. I am unsure if he did any on tone curves... BUT I read there is a website with more videos? YouTube - cameralabs's Channel


----------



## CW Jones (Aug 16, 2009)

this flickr group also seems to be dedicated to that program
Flickr: Discussing Tone curve adjustment in Canon Digital Photo Professional


----------



## JFew (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you, I appreciate the help. I'll look at that.


----------



## JFew (Aug 16, 2009)

From what I've just read, specifically someone saying "DPP makes global adjustments" is telling me that I'm unable to do what I want with the program. I guess this was all in vain. Looks like I'll be getting PS at some point. 

Thanks for your help, CW.


----------



## CW Jones (Aug 16, 2009)

if your still of the school age (I have no clue) check on there site, I know at my college I can get PS 4 for $200 student copy. Nothing it can't do its just like the regular one just a lot less for students/teachers. 
Do you have the newest update of the software?


----------



## JFew (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope, I haven't been in school for several years.

I might try GIMP or some free program like that. Thanks.


----------



## CW Jones (Aug 17, 2009)

JFew did you get the info you were looking for or no? I tried to help as much as I could. 

If YOU feel that you have gotten good info I suggest you PM a mod and just have this thread locked up before it gets out of hand. thats the thing with internet... no one knows who you are and no one will back down from a "fight"

just some advice thats all, no need to tell me to shove it


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I did a quick bit of research about applying a custom tone curve using DPP,and my first two hits were these URLs.Tech Tips by Chuck Westfall - The Digital Journalist (February 2007)

Canon EOS-1Ds Mark II Digital Camera Review: Included Software

In the first, Canon's Chuck Westfall describes how to upload a custom tone curve to the EOS 1Ds BODY....I am primarily a Nikon shooter,secondarily a Canon shooter, and I have uploaded some custom tone curves to my D2x *BODY*, which is a good way to get  the kind of out of camera JPEG images I want without post-processing, but he curves you build have to be very carefully tailored to the particular camera and sensor you are using.

Applying a custom tone curve to RAW images in post-processing is reasonably easy. I'm not that conversant on Canon bodies or software, even though I own some Canon stuff...I do know that your camera itself needs to be capable of accepting tone curves *IF* what you want to do is apply a custom curve to the camera, in order to control in-camera JPEG captures or to control the way RAW+JPEG renders the JPEG output file.

SO, not sure,exactly, if all you need is the ability to custom configure a curve and then apply it, post-capture, to multiple files, OR if you wish to load custom tone curves into your body; if the latter, it seems that the EOS Viewer Utility Mr. Canon (aka Chuck Westfall) suggests is the way to do that.


----------



## JFew (Aug 17, 2009)

CW Jones said:


> JFew did you get the info you were looking for or no? I tried to help as much as I could.
> 
> If YOU feel that you have gotten good info I suggest you PM a mod and just have this thread locked up before it gets out of hand. thats the thing with internet... no one knows who you are and no one will back down from a "fight"
> 
> just some advice thats all, no need to tell me to shove it



Not directed at you, sorry if it seemed it was. Your information told me exactly what I needed to know and I appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## JFew (Aug 17, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Well, I did a quick bit of research about applying a custom tone curve using DPP,and my first two hits were these URLs.Tech Tips by Chuck Westfall - The Digital Journalist (February 2007)
> 
> Canon EOS-1Ds Mark II Digital Camera Review: Included Software
> 
> ...



Well, I actually prefer to post-process since there's really not a "one size fits all" recipe for images so, I don't know if that'd be the best idea for me. What I was trying to do was get the software to adjust only one particular tone and what I was reading from the forum on Flickr was that you can't do that so...it kind of ended there. It's a shame that Canon doesn't include more intuitive software with their 1000+ dollar cameras.

All is not lost, however, I was able to manipulate images in the way that I wanted to with GIMP, though it's far more extraneous to do so. I'm not complaining though, since it's basically a freeware version of PS.

Thank you for taking the time to respond, I think that the custom tone curve option inside of the camera itself would be perfect for when I upgrade my camera and use my rebel as a backup. I'm glad you mentioned it, it'll definitely come in handy in the future.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 18, 2009)

KmH said:


> "If I give a man a fish, he can eat today. If give him a fishing pole and hooks, he can eat everyday." Something like that.



In this case I think "Give a man a fire and he'll be warm for the night, set a man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life." would be a far more fitting analogy.

Haven't seen such a foul attitude in a long time.


----------



## terri (Aug 18, 2009)

If cooler heads and calmer tones will prevail, I won't lock this thread. As it stands I've edited out the nonsense.

To the OP: you have a PM. 

Carry on!


----------



## JFew (Aug 18, 2009)

This post was modified by a moderator and its implication changed around, be it intentional or not. JFew, the original poster, has removed it.


----------



## terri (Aug 18, 2009)

Sadly for you, if a post gets edited it says so, just like it does after you edited yourself.         Like I already told ya, there were _no edits_ of anyone's words here.    I deleted the quarrelsome posts outright, yours and others who took offense to your words.    If you don't like how you sounded here, then by all means edit yourself - but take care before you throw around accusations of being edited....k?    

I'm done with you and your thread.


----------

